# Campagnolo UT-CN200 Chain Link Tool - necessary?



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi - need to replace my Campag Record 10sp chain and wondered if necessary to buy this (expensive) tool or the Park CT-4.2 to do the job? Or anything else cheaper just as well? .... if it's worth investing in, then fair enough ... anyone use anything else for Campag chains? ... thanks


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*no...*

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=204138&highlight=campy+chain+tool

http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=25


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

I use the SRAM 10spd PowerLock connector with Campy UN 10spd chains. Works perfectly, no pins to press. Otherwise, you can install the Campy pin with the Park Tool, just be sure to install it with no tension on the chain, ie. drape the chain over the BB shell and not on the chain rings. And press the pin from the inner side to the outer side as per Campy's instructions.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*No*



Karbon Kev said:


> Hi - need to replace my Campag Record 10sp chain and wondered if necessary to buy this (expensive) tool or the Park CT-4.2 to do the job? Or anything else cheaper just as well? .... if it's worth investing in, then fair enough ... anyone use anything else for Campag chains? ... thanks


I've been replacing Campy 10s chains with my 35+ year old Cyclo Rivoli chain tool. Works just fine. Just follow the instructions and it's all good.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

C-40 said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=204138&highlight=campy+chain+tool
> 
> http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=25


C-40, the OP is referencing the new Park tool:
http://www.parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=5&item=CT-4.2

Have you used it before?

I picked one up, and it seems to do the job nicely.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

*


zmudshark said:



C-40, the OP is referencing the new Park tool:
http://www.parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=5&item=CT-4.2

Have you used it before?

I picked one up, and it seems to do the job nicely.

Click to expand...

*
Do you use it for campag 10 speed chains man? With the campag chain link or a different one? thanks


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*thoughts...*

You missed my point that a special chain tool is not required. I'm sure the new Park tool works fine, but so does my 10+ year old Park CT-3. I have filed the drive pin side of the U-shaped center support to be sure that the inner plates don't hit that support and not allow the outer plates to be properly supported. It even works with the 11 speed chain, but won't flare the end of the joining pin. Park makes a separate tool for that purpose.

Since I switched to 11 speed in October of '08, I bought the special Campy 11 chain tool for $140.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Karbon Kev said:


> Do you use it for campag 10 speed chains man? With the campag chain link or a different one? thanks


Yes, and yes.

Time will tell, but so far, so good.

I would defer to C-40 for all mechanical advice, tho.


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

*An anecdotal example.*

I installed a 10 speed chain a few weeks ago with a crappy little chain tool... (the small park one).. I tried using the supplied guide and pin but I couldn't keep it aligned wihle pushing in and could not get it in despite trying for quite a while... So I did it the old fashioned way,.. the way I had always done with 9 speed chains and never had a problem - I removed and reused one of the normal links... It went in easily compared to the one I was supposed to use.. Only had a small amount of stiffness in the link which I was able to eminiate easily.

Life was great until last night when I was doing force/strength drills - starting in a huge gear (cadence 20-30) on a slight uphil and then going all out for 10-20 seconds - and the chain broke. It looks like one of the ends of a pin sheared off. No idea if it was the one I installed myself. I'll be heading to the bike shop tonight to look for a better chain tool.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Well I have to admit I'm a bit anal about chains and chain links, and thanks for all the advice. Didn't want to fu$k it up, not being the most mechanically inclined.

Went for the actual Campag 10 speed tool (UT-CN200) in the end, almost going for the Park one. My last record 10sp chain lasted would you believe, 7 years through just summer use and regular maintenance. Thanks guys. 

Not sure what I'll go for when I go up to 11 speed, cross that bridge when I come to it ...


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Something's wrong*



Infini said:


> I installed a 10 speed chain a few weeks ago with a crappy little chain tool... (the small park one).. I tried using the supplied guide and pin but I couldn't keep it aligned wihle pushing in and could not get it in despite trying for quite a while... So I did it the old fashioned way,.. the way I had always done with 9 speed chains and never had a problem - I removed and reused one of the normal links... It went in easily compared to the one I was supposed to use.. Only had a small amount of stiffness in the link which I was able to eminiate easily.
> 
> Life was great until last night when I was doing force/strength drills - starting in a huge gear (cadence 20-30) on a slight uphil and then going all out for 10-20 seconds - and the chain broke. It looks like one of the ends of a pin sheared off. No idea if it was the one I installed myself. I'll be heading to the bike shop tonight to look for a better chain tool.


That guide pin is a very easy slip fit going through the chain pin hole. Something went wrong somewhere. With a 10s chain, you cannot just push a pin through "like in the old days" and hope the chain will hold. When 10s chains first came out there were a lot of failures just like yours because people weren't following directions.


----------

